# Injured juvenile f. rose-breasted grosbeak



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi 
I got a call from my sister today. A couple young girls in the neighborhood found an injured bird. It was by the side of the road, so probably hit by a car. This is a scary one for me... Wings seem fine, and she is eating well- No visible bleeding, but cocks her head to the side and walks in circles. Both legs seem fine at times, then one she clutches her foot closed most of the time, though it does not seem to be broken. I want to try to make a small collar to hold her neck, but am afraid to move her neck much in case it may be broken, and just keeping her still for now. Can add pictures later today- any advice very much appreciated.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mitchbird, 




If they can self feed, just elevate their Food Bowl or Food platform so they do not have to reach as far.


What is this species supposed to eat?


Maybe offer elecrolytes instead of plain water...


Are they pooping?


I would not try a collar, I am sure it would annoy them and have them struggle against it, defeating the intention of it for relieving strains...



Yes, post some images, for sure...


Is this Bird fairly tolerant of your attentions?


If so, maybe you could gently steady their Head for them to eat...just useing your hand or fingers, not grasping their head, but making a sort of loose finger-cage around it.

I have been doing that a lot with some very wangley necked PPMV Pigeons, who otherwise would not be able to peck at all...and it works well.


Phil
l v


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Seems like the poor bird has head injury, although it also could be a disease (PMV etc) or both.
Keep him in cool (not cold), quiet, semi-dark place fo now and let him rest. The less he moves around the better. Also try to keep his head elevated and handle him as little as possible for the next 24 hours. If he makes it through the night you can attmept to hydrate him with an electrolyte solution. The leg is the least of his worries now, he must recover from the shock and trauma first.

Reti


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks, Reti  Yes, she most likely was hit by a car, as she was found on the roadside at about 10am this morning. I contacted a bird rehab friend- She said pretty much the same thing as far as care. She seems to think is a concussion and "Rosie" may recover in about a week if she makes it through the first 72 hrs. I have her in an acrylic cage for small animals- Like a mini fish-tank kind of deal. She's eating seed and strawberries, though has trouble drinking as she can't hold her head straight enough yet- so I occaisionally go in with a dropper. She has her own quiet bedroom we are keeping dim. She seems to have perked up a bit, and is no longer clutching her one foot. She has even started to chirp a bit when she wants a drink...or more strawberries- LOL. She IS a wild bird, so I don't want her to get too much human attention. If she recovers, she will need to get back to her own life


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You're doing great and if she is eating, that is a good sign.
Hope she recovers quickly and complete.

Reti


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Phil- Sorry, I missed your post at first. Grosbeaks are seed and berry eaters. She is amazingly comfortable around humans- Unusual for a grosbeak, but she is very young too. I know she is eating on her own, but she may not be completely weaned by her parents. They usually feed on their own as well as from the parents for awhile after fledging. She has figured out quickly the water comes from the end of my needless syringe and takes from it readily. I do hope she makes it, but even though she seems to be doing well it is too soon to tell. My friend, Rhonda (an avian rehabber) says it may take her 6-10 days to fully recover. If she makes it through the first 72 hours, she should be ok... My hubby and I probably won't get much sleep tonight due to worry (He's an old softie too). I'll keep everyone posted.
Good luck with your pigeons


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you for posting, Mari!

We will be watching, waiting and hoping with you for a full recovery. Your experience and information with this little one will be invaluable to others who rescue these birds.

Even though this is a pigeon site, we do have have other types of birds being helped too.

Wishing you and the little one the BEST HEALING THOUGHTS, HUGS and gentle scritches soon.

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't have any advice since I don't have any experience with this bird. Just wishing it a get well soon.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

michbird said:


> Hi Phil- Sorry, I missed your post at first. Grosbeaks are seed and berry eaters. She is amazingly comfortable around humans- Unusual for a grosbeak, but she is very young too. I know she is eating on her own, but she may not be completely weaned by her parents. They usually feed on their own as well as from the parents for awhile after fledging. She has figured out quickly the water comes from the end of my needless syringe and takes from it readily. I do hope she makes it, but even though she seems to be doing well it is too soon to tell. My friend, Rhonda (an avian rehabber) says it may take her 6-10 days to fully recover. If she makes it through the first 72 hours, she should be ok... My hubby and I probably won't get much sleep tonight due to worry (He's an old softie too). I'll keep everyone posted.
> Good luck with your pigeons



Hi Mari,



Well, it sounds like things are proceeding well all tolled...

I have had Birds who took Months to resolve Head and Neck injurys from flying into Windows or other whammos, so, whatever it shall be, just hang with it and enjoy how cool she is and if it is not in a couple weeks, then it may be longer.



As for Song Birds, it is very dangerous to offer Water in a Syringe, and in Nature they would never be given Water as such, and too easily can get it into their Lungs and get a pneumonia or asphyxiate.


Best if you soak her food bites instead, it can work perfectly just as that..just make sure to shake any excess Water off, then feed or present for her to eat.


Goji Berrys, easily had at any Health Food Store would be a very good one...just cut them into thirds or fourths, soak in Water in a saucer...and she can eat them, or if she Gapes, you can plunk and push them 'in'...

Fresh ripe Cheerys, cut up, would be excellent also...


I did a few 'googles' since my last post -


http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Rose-breasted_Grosbeak_dtl.html


Given that they eat Insects also, you can feed small amounts of Water Pack Sardines...get the two layer kind, and concentrate on the skins and spines most...


And if you do go to a Health Food Store, see if they have any bulk 'Chlorella' or other 'Super Greens' powders, and if so get some, and roll her moist food bites in some of these when feeding...and or make a sluury of the Greens Powder and some fresh Olive Oil, and rub or roll her bited in that.


Normally, any of these broader sorts of Birds would get all their Water from their Foods, and they need Chlorphyll, which would be in the intestines of Herbiferous Insects, so, lacking such insects, finely Minced Cilantro or other very thin tender 'dark' Greens, and or Chlorella or other 'Super Green' powders will be important to supply.

Sounds like a darling little Bird..!


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is Rosie yesterday afternoon. She had perked up a bit, though still cocking head to one side:








This is Rosie this morning:








Not much change from last night, perhaps a bit more active, yet still disoriented. I figure that is good news so far, better than downhill- right? She is pooping up a storm, and that seems to be normal. At around 10am will be the 24 hr mark from the time she was found 
Thanks for all the well wishes


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She looks good and I am so glad she made it through the night. Every hour she survives makes her chances go up. I am hopeful she will make a full recovery.
It is a good sign she is eating and pooping.
Great job.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Mari, I am feeling good about Rosie's prognosis. It is really great that she is eating and taking water from you. She looks alert and otherwise healthy.

We have had several head trauma birds, both songbirds and pigeons, and you are doing exactly what I would do. We have taken most of ours to a vet for a steroid shot but honestly, I can't say for sure that has made a difference. Only time will tell. Just be sure that you don't leave any water in her box. While they're still getting their head right, they can drown in even a small amount.

One bird that I recall in particular was a cardinal and it took it about 3-4 days to recover and we took him back to where we found him. I will caution you though that some don't ever fully recover but, to me, Rosie is looking good.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

My vet says give at least 72 hours but don't go by that sometimes it can take longer for swelling to go down in the brain with a concussion. You may have to hand feed her seeds for a while till she comes good. Gosh I hope everything goes ok. I pm-ed you a few minutes ago. 

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mari,



Wow...she is sure gorgeous...!


I read today that they like White Safflower Seeds.


Glad to hear things are going well.


Best wishes...!


Phil
l v


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

Just thought I'd give an update- LOL- Rosie is actually "Rusty", a first fall male (sorry- my bad). He's doing GREAT!
I contacted the DNR yesterday morning as soon as they opened. They gave me contact info for some licensed rehabbers closeby. The lady I spoke with said I was doing great, and asked if I could continue (no grosbeaks in her neck of the woods, and they will be flocking soon). So, I feel better about this all the way around. As long as we stay in close contact, the bird will be cared for properly, and I can't get in trouble with the feds  
He has been eating and drinking on his own since yesterday afternoon, and is balancing on both legs so much better now. He turns his head in both directions, though does still favor the one side more. He actually tried to fly once, but a bit sideways and only a few feet. He is in a bit larger cage now. When I peeked in last night, I saw he was actually sleeping on a perch without falling! We'll keep doing what we're doing and as he improves, keep him outside in an aviary during the day- Let him exercise his wings and listen to the "call of the wild". When he is ready, we'll open it up and wish him well.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Rusty is so cute.  (You could have named him after Rosie Greer, a famous football player in the 60's  ) I'm glad he's on the way to recovery. Keep up the good work


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, I think we made it! He seems to be pretty much "normal" now, and wants to go. Most berries I give right on the branches, and mealworms right in his grass bedding, so is most like in the wild. Black sunflower seeds still on the head he goes nuts over. He loves blueberries, and as you can see in the pics, he welcomes a slice of watermelon fresh from the garden. These pictures were taken this morning before going outside for the day under watchful eye  I will give the rehab lady a call today and see what she thinks.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mari, that is great news. He looks fully recovered to me and should be able to carry on with his life - thanks to you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Rusty/Rosie looks great! What a good job you did with him! We have Black Headed Grosbeaks in my area, and they are gorgeous birds also.

Terry


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

Rusty was released about 1/2 hr ago. I opened the cage and stepped back a few feet... He took off beautifully, circled kindof a big half-circle, then off to the big tree behind the barn. I just watched with binoculars as he went from tree to bush...to tree...Then lost sight of him. So happy for him, yet sad at the same time- I'll sure miss him!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good job! Happy ending!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great news. You did a wonderful job with him.
I wish him a wonderful life.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Your wonderful rehab of Rusty sure ranks with the best in my book, Mari!!

WONDERFUL JOB!

Have a long and prosperous life, Rusty - you earned it, thanks to your human guardian angel, Mari!!

With love

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well done..!


The ideal..!


Best wishes!

Phil
l v


----------

